# Flasks of whites.



## Roy (Dec 27, 2007)

Just heard from the lab that sows my Paph pods. Will have 4 or 5 crosses returning in a month or 2. This cross I did with the hope that I might get something. I did the cross both ways as one parent is not a reliable breeder and rarely used ie Paph Swanilda, the other parent you saw recently, P.niveum. Here they are anyway. The Swanilda is still fresh here and hasn't turned completely white as it does.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 27, 2007)

neato! congrats, pops!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 27, 2007)

we'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 27, 2007)

Both are very pretty. I would be so anxious to see what the bloom will look like. You need a lot of patience.


----------



## ohio-guy (Dec 27, 2007)

How long does it usually take you to bloom out a few from the time you get the flask?
It will be interesting to see the results. 
Did both crosses take?


----------



## Roy (Dec 28, 2007)

ohio-guy said:


> How long does it usually take you to bloom out a few from the time you get the flask?
> It will be interesting to see the results.
> Did both crosses take?



Yes, both crosses took and I should have the flasks back in a month or 2. I'm not sure of what growth habit or rate I will get. If the they share the growth rate that I get from the parents, I could flower the 1st in 3 years but thats a guess only, might be quicker, I will be pushing them. I can't wait to see the results either.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 30, 2007)

I will also be interested in seeing the results of this cross, Roy. In your experience, has niveum been successful in creating rounder complex whites?


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2007)

paphreek said:


> I will also be interested in seeing the results of this cross, Roy. In your experience, has niveum been successful in creating rounder complex whites?



A very interesting question you raise. I did a scan of crosses that niveum is a direct parent. As a quick analysis, its probably one of thoses plants thats been over looked because of bellatulum but many of the crosses named and there quite a number that have produced roundness when used with a complex or a complex with another brachy paph in the near back ground. Orchid Zone have produced a number, one with Skip Bartlett ( Pixie Dust I think ) is a good example. The one thing that niveum has over bellatulum is that there are less deformities produced in the seedling flowers than with bellatulum. My thoughts are that because of this factor, there will be more usable plants produced. Roundness is probably a step or two further on than this one cross but the base will be set.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 31, 2007)

That is my feeling, too, that niveum should produce more flowers with good form. As you say, it's surprising that it hasn't been used more. Being that I'm trying to produce compact/miniature complex Paphs, niveum's small growth habit is also a plus.


----------



## Roy (Jan 1, 2008)

I think another bonus will be the extra length in stems. Paphs like bellatulum, godefroyae and to an extent, concolor keep the flowers way down on the foliage, depending on other parent also. P.niveum always has a nice long stem and can be 2 flowered. An interesting piece of trivia in breeding, P. delenatii has the least amount of deformities in it progeny when crossed with any Paph outside of its group ( Parvi ) than any other. The problem there is that delenatii is not something you would use for breeding roundness.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 1, 2008)

Roy said:


> I think another bonus will be the extra length in stems. Paphs like bellatulum, godefroyae and to an extent, concolor keep the flowers way down on the foliage, depending on other parent also. P.niveum always has a nice long stem and can be 2 flowered. An interesting piece of trivia in breeding, P. delenatii has the least amount of deformities in it progeny when crossed with any Paph outside of its group ( Parvi ) than any other. The problem there is that delenatii is not something you would use for breeding roundness.



I also tend to have trouble flowering some hybrids with with delenatii as a parent. The exception has been Magic Lantern (micranthum x delenatii)


----------

